# Какой немецкий аккордеон выбрать (посвежее)



## В Б (2 Авг 2022)

Порекомендуйте немецкие аккордеоны для обучения. Какие есть самые нормальные.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (4 Авг 2022)

Относительно почётным считается Вальтмейстер Каприс. Но вообще любой исправный Вальтмейстер или Роял Стандарт. Кроме Хорьха, ввиду его чудесатой конструкции.


----------



## vev (4 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Порекомендуйте немецкие аккордеоны для обучения. Какие есть самые нормальные.



снова здорова.... Вопрос ни о чем. Кому обучаться? Где обучаться? Почему немецкий? Какой бюджет?

Ну и совет: прежде чем начинать эту бодягу, Вы б почитали форум. Это все обсасывалось далеко не одну сотню раз. Вы не уникальны


----------



## vyachek (4 Авг 2022)

Самый "нормальный" из немецких - это Супита. И его современный ценник говорит о многом. Он имеет ломаную деку, итальянские голоса и бесшумную механику. Существует мнение, что Супита I имеет предпочтение в звучании перед Супитой II. Ничего не могу сказать по этому поводу, с Супитой II не имел отношений. По поводу "*для обучения*" - это смотря где. В ДМШ это массово в старших классах, т.к. большинство переделанных Супит I имеют г.в. левую клавиатуру и демократичную цену. Для училища - ну так себе. А для консервы любой немец явно не дотягивает.


----------



## vyachek (4 Авг 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Самый "нормальный" из немецких - это Супита. И его современный ценник говорит о многом. Он имеет ломаную деку, итальянские голоса и бесшумную механику. Существует мнение, что Супита I имеет предпочтение в звучании перед Супитой II. Ничего не могу сказать по этому поводу, с Супитой II не имел отношений. По поводу "*для обучения*" - это смотря где. В ДМШ это массово, т.к. большинство переделанных Супит I имеют г.в. левую клавиатуру. Для училища - ну так себе. А для консервы любой немец явно не дотягивает.


Хотя если вернуться лет на 20 назад, - многие преуспевающие музыканты не брезговали Супитой.


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Относительно почётным считается Вальтмейстер Каприс. Но вообще любой исправный Вальтмейстер или Роял Стандарт. Кроме Хорьха, ввиду его чудесатой конструкции.


Роял Стандард метеор хороший?


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> снова здорова.... Вопрос ни о чем. Кому обучаться? Где обучаться? Почему немецкий? Какой бюджет?
> 
> Ну и совет: прежде чем начинать эту бодягу, Вы б почитали форум. Это все обсасывалось далеко не одну сотню раз. Вы не уникальны


1.Обучаться подростку (15 лет) 
2.В ДШИ обучаться.
3. Немецкие и итальянские мне нравятся по звуку.
4. До 20 тыс. (Бюджет скромный)


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> 1.Обучаться подростку (15 лет)
> 2.В ДШИ обучаться.
> 3. Немецкие и итальянские мне нравятся по звуку.
> 4. До 20 тыс. (Бюджет скромный)


15 лет. Значит это полный инструмент 41/120. Обычно четырехголосный.
Бюджет нереально скромный. Более или менее разумный инструмент сейчас стоит порядка 40-50тр. Несколько дешевле Вельт Стелла, но ей лет уж дюже много. Если никто не капиталил, то брать я бы побоялся


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> 15 лет. Значит это полный инструмент 41/120. Обычно четырехголосный.
> Бюджет нереально скромный. Более или менее разумный инструмент сейчас стоит порядка 40-50тр. Несколько дешевле Вельт Стелла, но ей лет уж дюже много. Если никто не капиталил, то брать я бы побоялся


Знаю что очень скромный. Но преподаватель нашел инструмент Роял стандар метеор 3/4. Такой не подойдёт ?И еще Вель Амиго. Даже не знаю. Я давно окончил муз. школу , но ничего уже не помню. Играл вроде раньше в школе на вельте Стелла. И то он был совсем уже в худом состоянии.


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2022)

В Б, 
Ну о каких ¾ может идти речь в 15 лет??? Рост какой у ребенка?


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> В Б,
> Ну о каких ¾ может идти речь в 15 лет??? Рост какой у ребенка?


1.67


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2022)

Территориально где живете? Есть смысл искать инструменты там, где есть рынок и разумное количество предложений.
Про ¾ забудьте. Ровно как и про бюджет в 20 тр ИМХО


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Территориально где живете? Есть смысл искать инструменты там, где есть рынок и разумное количество предложений.
> Про ¾ забудьте. Ровно как и про бюджет в 20 тр ИМХО


Орловская область.У нас в основном продают аккордеоны 3/4. Ну если постараться но можно найти 4/4 более-менее в нормальном сост.Есть у соседей 4/4 вельт амиго. На нем играли , он даже был у мастера. Но там подклеивались меха. Да и думаю я он очень старый уже.


----------



## vyachek (5 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Роял Стандард метеор хороший?


Из РС стоит обратить внимание на Селекту. Он, как и Супита, с ломаной декой и итальянскими голосами. Но инструмент редкий. Нашел ЗДЕСЬ. Про четырехголосные полные инструменты за 20 тр можно сказать следующее. Купить их гипотетически возможно. Но это инструменты в возрасте 50-70 лет не прошедшие капитальный ремонт со всеми вытекающими. А ремонт с заменой клапанов, залогов, перезаливкой и настройкой будет стоить еще 30...40 тр.


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Из РС стоит обратить внимание на Селекту. Он, как и Супита, с ломаной декой и итальянскими голосами. Но инструмент редкий. Нашел ЗДЕСЬ.


Ну где Супита или Селекта за 20тр продается? И для какой цели ломаная дека в школе?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (5 Авг 2022)

Я в 15 лет уже забил на музыку на 35 лет. И 3/4 для такого роста это уже смешно. Сильно ограничивает репертуар нехватка звуков. Ну тут зависит уровень учащегося и его желание играть.


----------



## vyachek (5 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Ну где Супита или Селекта за 20тр продается? И для какой цели ломаная дека в школе?


1. За 20 нигде. За сколько - вы знаете.
2. На каком-то этапе ребенок начинает понимать, что существуют инструменты, которые звучат лучше, чем у него. В результате - отторжение к своему инструменту. Синдром зашквара. Это как с телефоном.


----------



## vyachek (5 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Порекомендуйте немецкие аккордеоны для обучения. Какие есть самые нормальные.


Попробую начать сначала. Фестиваль и Стелла самые древние и самые бюджетные. Но возраст - это беда для кожи. Обратите внимание на Каприс, он посвежее, но за 20 тр??? очень сильно сомневаюсь.


----------



## В Б (5 Авг 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Попробую начать сначала. Фестиваль и Стелла самые древние и самые бюджетные. Но возраст - это беда для кожи. Обратите внимание на Каприс, он посвежее, но за 20 тр??? очень сильно сомневаюсь.


А какие есть еще модели кроме каприса?


----------



## vev (5 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков, 
Не от количества клавиш зависит, а от размера. ¾ взрослому никак правильно не установить. Да и мех проживет ой как недолго…


----------



## vyachek (5 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А какие есть еще модели кроме каприса?


ССЫЛКА, ССЫЛКА, ССЫЛКА, ССЫЛКА, ССЫЛКА,
Изучайте. Фестиваль -57 год, stella, seperato, serino-- 70 ...80-е годы. caprise -- начало 90-х.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Порекомендуйте немецкие аккордеоны для обучения. Какие есть самые нормальные.


На самом деле Наиболее распространённые Стеллы, в большинстве своём вполне ещё живые и ремонтопригодные. А так из вельтов кроме каприза посмотрите метеор, кстати и Роял Стандарт, тоже метеор можно взять, фестивали смотреть вообще не стоит они почти все убиты в усмерть или рассохлись от времени.


----------



## В Б (9 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> На самом деле Наиболее распространённые Стеллы, в большинстве своём вполне ещё живые и ремонтопригодные. А так из вельтов кроме каприза посмотрите метеор, кстати и Роял Стандарт, тоже метеор можно взять, фестивали смотреть вообще не стоит они почти все убиты в усмерть или рассохлись от времени.


А Amigo подойдёт?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> А Amigo подойдёт?


Если состояние хорошее, то вполне. Эти аккордеоны делались для жаркого климата, воск другой, а в общем не сильно отличаются от стеллы.



Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Если состояние хорошее, то вполне. Эти аккордеоны делались для жаркого климата, воск другой, а в общем не сильно отличаются от стеллы.


А Cordal делался наоборот для холодного климата?

В общем любой Weltmeister или Royal Standart начиная с 70-х годов вполне ещё живые, просто надо смотреть.



Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А Cordal делался наоборот для холодного климата?


Совершенно верно. Вот только я ни одного Cordal не видел 4/4, они все по моему 3/4.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (9 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Совершенно верно.


А по звуку есть различие между Cordal и Amigo?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

И о цене Stella и Amigo можно уложить в цену до 20 тыс., остальные дороже.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (9 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> И о цене Stella и Amigo можно уложить в цену до 20 тыс., остальные дороже.


А из Royal Standard какие можно модели выбрать кроме meteor? Capella нормальный?


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А по звуку есть различие между Cordal и Amigo?


Надо смотреть индивидуально, Cordal славится большой звуковой отдачей, хорошо соседей глушить))



Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А из Royal Standard какие можно модели выбрать кроме meteor? Capella нормальный?


Кроме перечисленных ещё Meteor, он посвежее этих будет. Сapella это 3/4, хорошие экземпляры попадаются, у меня кстати на даче такой, ремонтировал и звук понравился, решил на даче оставить.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (9 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Надо смотреть индивидуально, Cordal славится большой звуковой отдачей, хорошо соседей глушить))


Да , Cordal громкий. Слышал его в реальной жизни. Очень громкий.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (9 Авг 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> А из Royal Standard какие можно модели выбрать кроме meteor? Capella нормальный?


Любой Weltmeister или Royal Standart инструменты не плохие на своём уровне и отличаются не сильно, смотрите по состоянию.



Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Да , Cordal громкий. Слышал его в реальной жизни. Очень громкий.


Cordal громкий из-за того, что его корпус по сравнению с Caprise или Meteor имеет полностью пластмассовый корпус и соответственно другие резонансные характеристики, а в остальном модели схожие из 80-х годов, только у Caprise механика получше.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (9 Авг 2022)

У меня амига уже начала рассыпаться. 1975 год выпуска примерно. А так гармошка хорошая, звонкая.


----------



## veron (9 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Любой Weltmeister или Royal Standart инструменты не плохие на своём уровне и отличаются не сильно, смотрите по состоянию.
> 
> 
> Cordal громкий из-за того, что его корпус по сравнению с Caprise или Meteor имеет полностью пластмассовый корпус и соответственно другие резонансные характеристики, а в остальном модели схожие из 80-х годов, только у Caprise механика получше.


Consona не упоминается потому что дороже?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

veron, Консона на любителя . Мне она в детстве не понравилась, из магазина в 1994 году. Тяжёлая, звук глухой, мех тянуть сильно надо было для громкой игры. Поэтому тискал амигу. Консона 35 лет пролежала я чемодане. Теперь играю на ней. Но звук у ней не канонично аккордеонный. Это я на своей консоне играю. Увы, под запись, как обычно лажаю от напряжения. 
В общем чтоб консона звучала надо уметь прилично играть. То есть двойными нотами и аккордами. В одну ноту она звучит весьма вяло.


----------



## veron (10 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> veron, Консона на любителя . Мне она в детстве не понравилась, из магазина в 1994 году. Тяжёлая, звук глухой, мех тянуть сильно надо было для громкой игры. Поэтому тискал амигу. Консона 35 лет пролежала я чемодане. Теперь играю на ней. Но звук у ней не канонично аккордеонный. Это я на своей консоне играю. Увы, под запись, как обычно лажаю от напряжения.
> В общем чтоб консона звучала надо уметь прилично играть. То есть двойными нотами и аккордами. В одну ноту она звучит весьма вяло.


Для немца звучит, мне кажется, очень неплохо, только левая механика постукивает-позвякивает, как обычно. Клавиатура, видимо, жесткая.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

Это ещё маленький микрофон фотоаппарата так записывает. Вживую клацанье так не слышно и басит она гораздо сильнее. Вибрация на низких нотах даже телом чувствуется.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

veron написал(а):


> Consona не упоминается потому что дороже?


Да, про Consona не упоминал. потому, что дороже. Согласен. что она со своей ступенчатой декой несколько глуховата, да и правая механика у неё достаточно проблемная, кстати, точно такая-же механика стоит на кнопочной Grandina, если постоянно использовать глиссандо, то клавиатура постепенно становится не ровной и в данной механике её поправить практически не возможно. Да и тяжеловат инструмент - 12 кг. Для справки Supita весит 12,5 кг, S5- 13 кг. Stella- 10 кг. Потом Consona в хорошем состоянии, как и Supita, осталось очень мало, современная мода на выборку сделала своё чёрное дело. Вкрячиватая выборку в достаточно узкий корпус Consona, мастера у угоду покупателю, уродуют инструмент. Weltmeister Supita это тоже касается, их вообще мало осталось в хорошем состоянии, поскольку и выпущено было всего с 1963 по 1989г, на сколько помню 18000 штук. Вот в s5 выборка встаёт легко, как и в Cantus.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

veron написал(а):


> Для немца звучит, мне кажется, очень неплохо, только левая механика постукивает-позвякивает, как обычно. Клавиатура, видимо, жесткая.


За не имением инструмента с cassotto, Consona очень даже не плоха, на мой взгдяд.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

В актив моей консоны можно записать весьма неплохие голоса. То есть ноты аккорда начинают звучать одновременно, даже если играешь очень тихо. На амиге такого нет. Но амига у меня уже сильно уставшая.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> В общем чтоб консона звучала надо уметь прилично играть. То есть двойными нотами и аккордами. В одну ноту она звучит весьма вяло.


А учится играть терциями и аккордами необходимо, это не так сложно как кажется. В простом исполнении - это уровень 1-го класса ДМШ, петь вполне можно, но без вокального сопровождения звучит довольно бедно.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> В актив моей консоны можно записать весьма неплохие голоса. То есть ноты аккорда начинают звучать одновременно, даже если играешь очень тихо. На амиге такого нет. Но амига у меня уже сильно уставшая.


Видимо, на Консоне отклик не плохой.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (10 Авг 2022)

Все инструменты, даже одной марки и модели сильно различаются один от другого по звуку, мне в своё время попалась Стелла, с обалденным откликом, до сих пор иногда пользуюсь, когда нужно порепетировать очень тихо.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> В простом исполнении - это уровень 1-го класса ДМШ,


Ну есть масса почётного репертуара в основном в одну ноту. Всякие монти и пиццигони. Вот мюзеты на консоне так себе звучат. В смысле не канонично. А вот танго и марши типа либертанго и "Славянки" супер. Вообще судя по названию она позиционировалась для аккомпанемента, чтоб не заглушать вокалиста. Поэтому у неё такой глуховатый тембр.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (10 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Видимо, на Консоне отклик не плохой.


На моём экземпляре да. Без проблем можно играть даже ночью так, что в соседней комнате не слышно при закрытой двери. А вот на моей амиге когда начал играть по взрослому понял, что уже играть на ней невозможно. Аккорды звучат очень ухорезно, так как звуки разной громкости, а если играть тихо, то некоторых вообще нет. Ну и расход воздуха дикий, если аккордами играть.


----------



## Andrew T. (11 Авг 2022)

Играл в муз. школе на Кордале 3/4. Потом купил себе Каприс 41/120. По сравнению с Кордалом Каприс был для меня как Скандалли на тот момент  Розлив есть, но небольшой, звонкий, неплохой ответ, механика относительно лёгкая (опять же, если сравнивать с Вельтами ниже классом). В общем, я бы сказал, отличная рабочая лошадка, для учёбы самое то. Роял Стандарт Метеор - это, насколько помню, брат-близнец Каприса, так что нет принципиальной разницы, какой из них брать.
В далёком 2010-м мне очень повезло купить Каприс в отличном состоянии за 300 с хвостиком долларов, хотя по рынку от стоил от 450 (если память не изменяет). В том же году заходил в магазин попробовать новый прямодечный Вельт. Был, мягко говоря, сильно разочарован. Каприс ГДРовских времён звучит намного лучше.

Потом захотелось кассотто, но не было денег Купил компромиссный вариант - Консону. Да, звучит неплохо, но все равно это не ломанная дека, да и правая действительно тяжёлая. Не советовал бы этот инструмент. Либо Супиту с родной левой пытаться найти, либо сразу итальянца и не мучаться.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (11 Авг 2022)

Andrew T. написал(а):


> Роял Стандарт Метеор - это, насколько помню, брат-близнец Каприса


Метеор, не брат близнец Каприза, у них разные механики, Каприз получше будет.


----------



## ugly (11 Авг 2022)

Каприс ещё и сильно разливистее Метеора.


----------



## Andrew T. (11 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Метеор, не брат близнец Каприза, у них разные механики, Каприз получше будет.


Прошу прощения, значит, я перепутал, давно это всё было)


----------



## В Б (18 Авг 2022)

Скажите, этот аккордеон стоит выбирать? Меха расходятся не быстро. По звуку мне нравится .


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2022)

В Б,

У всех авто открываются двери и капот. Шины накачаны...



Вот скажите, что Вы могли бы посоветовать по выбору машины по этим фото???
При этом просите совета по аккордеонам у людей, которые ни коим образом не представляют, что в конкретном инструменте внутри и в каком он состоянии... На что Вы рассчитываете?


----------



## В Б (19 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> В Б,
> 
> У всех авто открываются двери и капот. Шины накачаны...
> 
> ...


Ну а что еще сказать? Звучит, хрипов нет.Мех расходится тяжело. Клапана моль не сожрала. Хранился в доме.


----------



## vev (19 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Ну а что еще сказать? Звучит, хрипов нет.Мех расходится тяжело. Клапана моль не сожрала. Хранился в доме.


Так от нас то что надо? Выбор то ВАШ... Как можно советовать, не трогав аккордеон, автомобиль, ноутбук и т.д.??? 
RS Montana - обычный немец. Устраивает конкретно Вас - берите. Есть сомнения - зовите специалиста и смотрите вместе. При Вашем бюджете вообще сложно что-то ВЫБИРАТЬ ИМХО


----------



## В Б (19 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Так от нас то что надо? Выбор то ВАШ... Как можно советовать, не трогав аккордеон, автомобиль, ноутбук и т.д.???
> RS Montana - обычный немец. Устраивает конкретно Вас - берите. Есть сомнения - зовите специалиста и смотрите вместе. При Вашем бюджете вообще сложно что-то ВЫБИРАТЬ ИМХО


Ну , а так он каких годов?


----------



## ugly (19 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Ну , а так он каких годов?


70x


----------



## В Б (19 Авг 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> 70x


А 80-х какие есть ?


----------



## ugly (19 Авг 2022)

у 80х - ажурка другая. А сама модель есть, она с 60х выпускалась.


----------



## В Б (19 Авг 2022)

ugly написал(а):


> у 80х - ажурка другая. А сама модель есть, она с 60х выпускалась.


Можете пример скинуть?


----------



## ugly (19 Авг 2022)

Аккордеон Royal Standard Montana | Баяны, аккордеоны, гармони. Продажа, ремонт. | VK


Аккордеон Royal Standard Montana




vk.com


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

Пробег аккордеона можно почти точно узнать посмотрев мех снизу, где он по ноге елозит. Если там нет сильного износа и все голоса одинаково отвечают на разжим и сжим, то скорее всего инструмент ещё прослужит долго. На внешний вид вроде не убитый.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (19 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Пробег аккордеона можно почти точно узнать посмотрев мех снизу, где он по ноге елозит. Если там нет сильного износа и все голоса одинаково отвечают на разжим и сжим, то скорее всего инструмент ещё прослужит долго. На внешний вид вроде не убитый.


На нем играла женщина в молодости. Мех вообще не изношен. Но не слишком ли он старый?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> ноутбук и т.д.???


Да все они из одной бочки разливаются, поэтому кроме дизайна и формы клавиатур отличий никаких. Особенно в бюджетных и среднеценовых сегментах.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

Булгаков Владислав написал(а):


> Но не слишком ли он старый?


Если хранился в комнатных условиях, а не в сарае, то что с ним будет. Голоса отваливаются не столько от разрушения воска о времени, сколько от вибрации при игре. Поэтому если на нём не играли, то скорее всего с ним всё нормально. У меня консона 35 лет в чемодане валялась. Всё идеально. И компрессия и голоса и восковка без трещин. На фотке мой музыкальный центр  Маленький фиротти, несмотря на возраст, гораздо лучше по состоянию чем амига, убитая ещё в молодости профессиональным ресторанным аккордеонистом, до того как досталась мне.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (19 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Если хранился в комнатных условиях, а не в сарае, то что с ним будет. Голоса отваливаются не столько от разрушения воска о времени, сколько от вибрации при игре. Поэтому если на нём не играли, то скорее всего с ним всё нормально. У меня консона 35 лет в чемодане валялась. Всё идеально. И компрессия и голоса и восковка без трещин. На фотке мой музыкальный центр  Маленький фиротти, несмотря на возраст, гораздо лучше по состоянию чем амига, убитая ещё в молодости профессиональным ресторанным аккордеонистом, до того как досталась мне.


Спасибо за полезную инфу. Этот аккордеон хранился дома. Меха растягиваются туго. Значит более менее такой подойдёт.. На звук приятный все клавиши работают. У нас кто-то продавал баян фиротти пятирядный он был в сарае. Но его продавали по-моему за 1000 р.


----------



## Булгаков Владислав (19 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Если хранился в комнатных условиях, а не в сарае, то что с ним будет. Голоса отваливаются не столько от разрушения воска о времени, сколько от вибрации при игре. Поэтому если на нём не играли, то скорее всего с ним всё нормально. У меня консона 35 лет в чемодане валялась. Всё идеально. И компрессия и голоса и восковка без трещин. На фотке мой музыкальный центр  Маленький фиротти, несмотря на возраст, гораздо лучше по состоянию чем амига, убитая ещё в молодости профессиональным ресторанным аккордеонистом, до того как досталась мне.



Вот еще несколько фоток


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

На амигу мою похож внутри. 1975 года примерно. Мех выглядит так себе.


----------



## В Б (19 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> На амигу мою похож внутри. 1975 года примерно. Мех выглядит так себе.


Плохой значит. Не брать?


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

Кстати за Фиротти. Ходит легенда, что это типа германо-итальянское детище. Верится с трудом, но от звучания красного малыша 60-х годов я балдею. Даже подумываю купить себе полный такой за смешные деньги. Накрайняк немного пореставрировать придётся. Звук у него не вальтмейстеровский. Мне нравится.
Дочка играла после первой недели обучения


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (19 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Плохой значит. Не брать?


Ну если компрессию держит то ничего страшного. Мех помять случайно могли.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (20 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Кстати за Фиротти


У немцев кроме Weltmeister и Royal Standard, остальное лучше не рассматривать к приобретению, все эти Barcarole, Firotti, Horch, Galotta сделаны хлипенько, левая собрана из каких-то проволочек, вместо лайки зачастую стоит нечто не понятное, но к коже не имеющее никакого отношения, голоса паршивенькие, правая механика жесткая фу...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (20 Авг 2022)

В Б написал(а):


> Плохой значит. Не брать?


Внешне нормальный, а там уж вам решать, желательно конечно, чтобы специалист посмотрел, а так на свой страх и риск, в крайнем случае отделаетесь небольшой профилактикой.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (21 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович, зато звук интересный. Иногда хочется и такой, после консоны. Кстати на хорьхах супериорах на ютубе весьма много роликов.




Может он не очень надёжный по конструктиву, но народ играет.

Фиротти


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Может он не очень надёжный по конструктиву, но народ играет.


Народ и на отечественных дровах играет. Здесь конечно дело вкуса, на чём играть, я смотрю с точки зрения классики звучания и ценности, как ремонтопригодного инструмента. По крайней мере в ДМШ запрещают играть на Хорьке с его розливом. Как мне точно подметила жена, услышав французский розлив на S5-м вельте, это просто сильно расстроенный инструмент. Но, сколько людей, столько и мнений. Кому-то нравится.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Кстати на хорьхах супериорах на ютубе весьма много роликов.


А вот по поводу роликов, я скажу так, Эти инструменты демонстрируют, чтобы продать, более ходовым аккордеонам и баянам реклама не требуется.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (21 Авг 2022)

В чем цель обсуждения? Посоветовать начинающим музыкантам определиться с инструментом. И не стоит советовать им не надёжные и экзотические варианты.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

Доброго времени суток. Кто знает точно, что это за зверь: WELTMEISTER SOBERANO? Продают на Авито https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykal...y_akkordeon_weltmeister_loman.deka_2302217082


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Кому-то нравится.


Вот именно. Кстати насчёт S5 или кантуса V. Я подумываю периодически. Но земноводное душит. Там уже итальянца можно найти в этом ценовом диапазоне.


----------



## vev (28 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович, 
Что-то явно непотребное. Два голоса в ломаной деке… И что с этим можно делать???


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (28 Авг 2022)

Странный зверь. 7/8 двухголосный. Мож это басовый какой вариант.


----------



## Vlad (28 Авг 2022)

Интересно было бы послушать звучание этого инструмента, впервые вижу такой.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Вот именно. Кстати насчёт S5 или кантуса V. Я подумываю периодически. Но земноводное душит. Там уже итальянца можно найти в этом ценовом диапазоне.


Только итальянец будет прямодечным.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

Ремонт Ноутбуков написал(а):


> Странный зверь. 7/8 двухголосный. Мож это басовый какой вариант.


В правой три голоса, судя по регистрам, в ломанной деке предположительно два.


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Игорь Петрович,
> Что-то явно непотребное. Два голоса в ломаной деке… И что с этим можно делать???


А фик его знает, какой это год? на 80-е? не похоже, сурдина..., пожалуй пораньше будет, скорее 70-е, конец 60-х. Да, уж учудили... Хотя судя по надписи конец 70-х


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

Не понятно, где 3-й голос??? Клапана странно расположены. Был-бы подешевле, ради интереса стоило взять и в интернете ничего об этом создании.


----------



## vev (28 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Не понятно, где 3-й голос??? Клапана странно расположены. Был-бы подешевле, ради интереса стоило взять и в интернете ничего об этом создании.


Третьему голосу просто некуда деться... Нет там прямой деки и рычагов под третий неоткуда взяться... Артефакт с очень простенькими голосами из 70-х. Помню были у нас с такими сурдинами в школе инструменты. В басу обычная Стелла вроде...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> Третьему голосу просто некуда деться... Нет там прямой деки и рычагов под третий неоткуда взяться... Артефакт с очень простенькими голосами из 70-х. Помню были у нас с такими сурдинами в школе инструменты. В басу обычная Стелла вроде...


Просто там на регистрах есть фагот и баян, а это вроде как три голоса. Если два, то зачем столько регистров? Но этих денег он явно не стоит.


----------



## vev (28 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Просто там на регистрах есть фагот и баян, а это вроде как три голоса. Если два, то зачем столько регистров? Но этих денег он явно не стоит.


там дубли... Хотя, третья шторка, вроде присутствует...

Кстати, с продавцом то я как раз встречался. У меня до сих пор есть фото потрохов "Скандалли", который даже близко не был в Италии. Это был такой редкостный самопал, что клейма негде было ставить, но продавался как Супер 6...


----------



## Игорь Петрович (28 Авг 2022)

vev написал(а):


> там дубли... Хотя, третья шторка, вроде присутствует...
> 
> Кстати, с продавцом то я как раз встречался. У меня до сих пор есть фото потрохов "Скандалли", который даже близко не был в Италии. Это был такой редкостный самопал, что клейма негде было ставить, но продавался как Супер 6...


Может и этот экземпляр Германию никогда не видел?))


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Только итальянец будет прямодечным.


Да в общем надо научиться играть для начала хотя бы на уровне окончания ДМШ. Поэтому придётся тискать консону. Тем более она уже более менее разыгралась за год.


----------



## Ремонт Ноутбуков (29 Авг 2022)

Игорь Петрович написал(а):


> Может и этот экземпляр Германию никогда не видел?))


На нём же написано "соберано солянко"


----------



## olegoleg1974d (29 Авг 2022)

Какой- то кривой закос под Sonola SS4))


----------

